# Maggots are ok for mantids arnt they ?



## 13ollox (Mar 17, 2006)

my new shipment of wax worms and crix aint arrived yet and my mantis not eaten in several days due to chucking up , so in desperation i have fed her a couple of maggots so she has at least somthing to eat . just wondering they are safe arnt they ?

thankx

Neil


----------



## Peloquin (Mar 17, 2006)

I've never had a problem with using them.


----------



## Jwonni (Mar 17, 2006)

they will be when i've had mantids delivered they have maggot/pupae in there


----------



## 13ollox (Mar 17, 2006)

ok thankx guys ... they don't seem to last long in there anyway .. gobbled up virtually straight away !!! i just aint heard of people feeding maggots and got worried !! but if you lot do it .. i might have to do it everytime i run out of food !!! keep em happy ..

thankx

Neil


----------



## infinity (Mar 17, 2006)

As a rule of thumb... if it's found live in thw wild, it's probably alright  

so yeah, no chocolate, alien carcasses or bricks...


----------



## 13ollox (Mar 17, 2006)

lol damm .. i was hoping i could get rid of the dead alien before the FBi arrive !!

but thankx for the rule !!

Neil


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Mar 27, 2006)

Feeding mantids the occasional maggot is not bad, but feeding a mantis too many maggots is not too good as the maggots are like 97% fat. As a treat, it's not bad, but not as a regular diet.

Thanks.

Eros


----------

